

WalmartLabs Discusses how Node.js Performed on Black Friday - cjm
http://nodeup.com/fiftysix

======
rch
I tried, but couldn't make it through.

Here's an approximate quote from about 25 minutes in (on mobile clients):

"between latency, long connection, disconnects, just incomplete socket
transactions are not very polite in terms of how TCP is being used so you
don't always get your heartbeat or your acknowledgement or the termination of
the connection. And so it really creates a lot of stress on your servers
because they end up with quite a lot of crap that they have to maintain. And
Node does a really great job of doing it all for you."

To be fair, he does go on to explain some of what it doesn't do for you
though.

------
arnorhs
There's a lot of interesting takeaways in this interview, at least for me.
Some of them include:

\- They are a very distributed team and that seems to work well for them.
Interesting to see at a large company like Walmart.

\- The node.js framework they use (I believe they are the original authors as
well) is [http://spumko.github.io/](http://spumko.github.io/)

\- There's a ton of upside in the network centric nature of node.js for them.

\- They sound like a very competent, small team, so some of the successes can
also be attributed to that, rather than necessarily be all thanks to node.js
(despite my own bias)

\- It's great to have such high traffic installation of node.js out there,
since it brings up the production quality of node.js

------
TrainedMonkey
I will wait for a blog post with pretty graphs.

~~~
smacktoward
Don't worry, they've got an army of underpaid workers in China putting one
together as we speak.

------
willvarfar
transcript?

------
surferbayarea
dtrace would catch the leak in 10 minutes!

------
hakcermani
TL;DL !

